# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.2.9 - Samsung I9200, I9295 and more!

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.9 is out!  *Added support for:*
Samsung GT-I9200, Samsung GT-I9295, HTC JADE (JADE100), LG E415F, Huawei U8655-51, ALFA Fly3G!   Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.2.9 Release Notes   *Added support for the following models:* - *Samsung GT-I9200*  - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Samsung GT-I9295* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *HTC JADE (JADE100)* - added Unlock (via Read codes), Repair CID, Repair IMEI, Repair: OSBL, SPL,  *- HTC JADE (JADE100)* - HTC (security area) partition (thanks to Mr. Dredivan).
- *LG E415F* - added Dead Boot Repair.
- *Huawei U8655-51* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. ..:MASRSYSTEM:..).
- *ALFA Fly3G* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair (thanks to Mr. Farhod Electronic).*Added new Core IDs of some new revisions of Qualcomm CPUs.**Updated pinout pictures (RESET pin was finished) for HTC Desire V and HTC Intruder models.**Added Software manuals for supported phones.**Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.**Released some improvements to the main software.*   
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

